
Invisible Arch Linux - jhabdas
https://habd.as/post/invisible-arch-linux/
======
smitty1e
> When individuals speak of doing “big fist pumps” after their Arch installs
> successfully boot

After [http://linuxfromscratch.org/](http://linuxfromscratch.org/) and
[https://gentoo.org/](https://gentoo.org/), Arch seems a relatively smooth
project.

> This was my journey to my first install. It was an encrypted one.

OK, this might be on the gnarly side.

Arch is that fellow in the neighborhood who doesn't say much, seems generally
squared away, and is great to know when the fertilizer hits the air
circulator.

Thanks, Arch!

~~~
iruoy
I installed Arch on a new PC last week.

\- For some reason archiso wouldn't run without acpi=off.

\- For some reason it takes 90 seconds until GDM will show.

\- For some reason my headphone port works, but line out doesn't.

So I've got some debugging to do in my free days after Christmas.

------
ohazi
If anyone is tempted to try encrypting their boot partition like I was last
week, allow me to save you some trouble.

Yes, GRUB can technically decrypt a LUKS1 partition, but since the kernel
isn't running yet, it has to use a standalone (slow) implementation. Takes my
laptop 30 seconds to decrypt the boot partition using GRUB, and 2 seconds to
decrypt the root partition once the kernel has started (same number of
iterations).

I'm planning on replacing this mess with a systemd-boot EFI image and secure
boot using my own PK.

~~~
Smithalicious
Isn't 30 seconds still not much? I wouldn't start worrying enough about boot
times to take steps to improve them until they ran 5+ minutes.

~~~
Johnnynator
It is a lot, especially since it also takes the 30sec until you know if you
had a typo in your password or not.

------
krilly
>While you could deniably encrypt any system the mid-2014 Mac is special
because it had a battery recall. The recall repair work gave owners the
perfect excuse to shred their devices using crypto-randomness prior to
service.

Do people really expect this stuff to hold up in court? Especially when you've
written an entire public blog post on how to deniably encrypt one

------
brian_herman__
Where is the faraday cage?

